# Kindle 2 Emails arriving from Amazon



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

On the Amazon board in a thread called "If I order a Kindle and they release a new one will I get an old model or a new one?" I found the following comment:

Sandra Olinger says: 
actually there is a kindle 2 coming on feb 9th. The truth of the matter is if you order the kindle, amazon will ask you if you want to upgrade to the kindle 2. I have ordered 5 units for friends and family some in december and 1 in january. Amazon contacted me to tell me I had a option to pay 30.00 dollars more to do the upgrade to the kindle 2. This is fact not fiction or rumour folks. 

I would think more people would be posting if this were the case. I know I haven't gotten any such email and I ordered in December.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I doubt that she was contacted by Amazon. Most of the folks who have called Amazon have been told that the customer service department does not know if K2 is going to be released. There have been comments that sure sounded like customer service was telling people to hold their place in line and they would be taken care of but no one here has been told what was being announced at the press conference.

Which makes me think that the poster in question is not being honest. I have difficulty believing that Amazon contacted her. I have even more difficulty believing that Amazon told her that two versions of the Kindle were being released. And I have problems believing that they saud anything to her about upgrading.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, really?  I just doubted that she had ordered 5.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

The line "This is fact not fiction or rumour folks." pretty much confirms for me that it is indeed fiction.

I can hardly wait until Feb.10 arrives so we can get past all this speculation.  

To be honest, if Amazon leaves me waiting for weeks and weeks to get a fairly high priced product (high priced for my budget anyway), and then suggests I pay even more to get the product I have waited for, I will probably be annoyed.  So for now I choose to speculate that the very least they won't want to annoy me


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe her full name is Sandra Olinger Bezos?


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

It has to be a lie. How could Amazon expect anybody to choose V2 over V1 when they wont tell them anything about it. If all the rumors are true about V2 i for one wouldnt want one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh I love how the price on the K2 has been $389 ($30 to upgrade) and as low as $250. 

Say what you will, Amazon's marketing people know their job. I doubt they need to announce the press conference two weeks in advance. They knew what all of us would be dping. Here is hoping that the actually announcement matches the speculation.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree.  Why would they insist on being so coy with the press while telling customers they will get an upgrade?  While you can't always avoid sheer stupidity, that seems a little extreme.  At the least, they will probably be sending emails, on the day of the announcement or shortly after.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe we sould go to Amazon and order 5 Kindles and see if we get an email?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Personally, I am still not convinced that they will be announcing version 2 at the press conference. Maybe I will be eating my words in 5 days but nothing I have read has completely persuaded me. I have read blogs that announce version 2 as if it is the Gospel truth, but Amazon hasn't said a word. I cannot believe how much fabrication is floating around about this issue.

I think one of my favorites was this blog entry where he parsed the response from CS to mean, for a fact, that version 2 is coming out. Sorry if I am to down to earth but where I come from "I suspect you will be happy" does not translate into "Kindle version 2 is being released" no matter what language you speak! LOL

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2009/01/what-amazon-customer-service-has-to-say.html

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not convinced that they will announce K2 but I would be surprised if they didn't. I am not sure that makes sense...

There is a possibility that they could be announcing something else. I guess I want them to announce K2, just to get it over with at this point in time. I am curious as to what they are doing with K2 and am a bit sick of the speculation about when K2 is coming and what it is going to look like and what features it will have. Yes, I know I could stop posting about it. I want them to put me out of my misery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Personally, I am still not convinced that they will be announcing version 2 at the press conference. Maybe I will be eating my words in 5 days but nothing I have read has completely persuaded me. I have read blogs that announce version 2 as if it is the Gospel truth, but Amazon hasn't said a word. I cannot believe how much fabrication is floating around about this issue.
> L


I'm with you on this, Leslie. A lot of us haven't even gotten the upgrade from 1.0.8. I would think they would be rolling that out to everyone before releasing V2.

Not to be a pessimist, but the announcement may not even be directly about Kindle. They might be announcing new deals with major publishers regarding Kindle books. That would excite me much more than K-2.

As long as the announcement has nothing to do with Amazon going under, I'm not going to get in a dither about it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ha ha ha,  Sandra Olinger must be such a special and important person to be offered a product that hasn't even been announced  

And since most product is announced some time before it is actually available for release, she must be really special.

I'm with everyone else, I'm tired of the speculation.  I was months ago.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Personally, I am still not convinced that they will be announcing version 2 at the press conference. Maybe I will be eating my words in 5 days but nothing I have read has completely persuaded me. I have read blogs that announce version 2 as if it is the Gospel truth, but Amazon hasn't said a word. I cannot believe how much fabrication is floating around about this issue.
> 
> I think one of my favorites was this blog entry where he parsed the response from CS to mean, for a fact, that version 2 is coming out. Sorry if I am to down to earth but where I come from "I suspect you will be happy" does not translate into "Kindle version 2 is being released" no matter what language you speak! LOL
> 
> ...


I'll agree, I've said all along it could be something else entirely. Just because it's at a library doesn't mean it about the Kindle. As of the upgrade offer that has to be bogus, I can't imagine Amazon tipping their hand to people this early.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, really? I just doubted that she had ordered 5.


LOL. Me too!


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

This post was made by a certain Sandra Olinger on the Amazon Kindle customer discussion forums on Feb 3:



> the new kindle 2 is not less than the kindle 1, also they will send you an email to upgrade your kindle to the new version for a 30.00 dollar fee per unit. I know I just did it, amazon sent me notification and offered me the option. The new version 2 will be released on the 9th, orders should be fulfilled in the coming weeks.


Then later, in another thread, Sandra Olinger posted this:



> actually there is a kindle 2 coming on feb 9th. The truth of the matter is if you order the kindle, amazon will ask you if you want to upgrade to the kindle 2. I have ordered 5 units for friends and family some in december and 1 in january. Amazon contacted me to tell me I had a option to pay 30.00 dollars more to do the upgrade to the kindle 2. This is fact not fiction or rumour folks.


And then this:



> I don't know. All I know is I made the transaction and spoke with CS at amazon and they confirmed the email.


http://www.amazon.com/order-Kindle-release-model-one/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx11COCT6G6M4TX/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA

After Sandra made this post, a few people contacted Amazon via e-mail and telephoned Amazon customer services, all of them got basically the same reply -- We cant confirm or deny that we are sending Kindle upgrade e-mails but in any event, don't cancel your Kindle order, come Feb 9 you will be "happy".

Is this a de-facto admission my Amazon that on Feb 9 they will announce Kindle v2?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi -

I've been thinking that v2 was a hoax.  Yet now that I've witnessed the dearth of deliveries for v1 this last month and all these "can neither confirm nor deny" CS messages that have been given I am becoming convinced that something will be unveiled.  Whether its the alleged v2 picture that's been posted or something else, Monday's conference will provide the answer.

I do think that if I were one of those people waiting for a Kindle, I'd be PO'd about having to make a decision for a known item (v1) for an unknown item (v2).  I guess if the details of v2 fulfilled my dreams, I'd go for it. 

I'm doing just fine with v1 and am not going to upgrade unless there is some sort software upgrade being offered.

My two cents,

Marci


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, my v.1 is working fine. I only got her at the end of October. Plus, I can't afford to upgrade right now.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't believe February 9th is about the Kindle at all.  I have no reason for that statement other than a "feeling".  If I'm wrong (and let's face it, I have a 50/50 chance of that) I'll be highly torqued.  I haven't even received V1 yet.  The impression I've gotten is that most who have V1 would not trade up to V2 without significant improvements.  How is someone who has never even held a Kindle before supposed to make the choice between V1 and V2?  My other concern, in the event I am wrong about the announcement, is whether (and for how long) will they continue to support V1 once V2 is on the market?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For them to be sending 'you have a choice' e-mails now makes no sense, I agree. But it is very possible that once an announcement is made about some different version of kindle. . .if it is indeed made. . .that they would contact all those who have already ordered with info about the new version(s) available as well as pricing and request that they contact Amazon if they want to change the order.  No one has a shipping date before the end of February, I think, so there would be time.  I've gotten this sort of message from amazon before when I ordered something that went out of stock.  It usually said something like, it'll be back in stock by x date, if you want to cancel the order let us know, otherwise it'll ship by y date.

But I don't really care. . . I have a Kindle.    My interest in the Feb 9 announcement is purely academic.

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't want to call Sandra a liar or anything - perhaps a few emails were sent out by mistake or something, or it was even a phishing scam, as some in the amazon thread suggested.  I do agree that it makes no sense for amazon to start this process before the product has been officially announced, and even less sense to ask people to choose which product they want when there are no details available for the new one.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandra wasn't a liar...she was a Troll.

Nothing about her story makes sense, is verifiable, or has been experienced by anyone else with a Kindle on order.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In the name of research....

I have just ordered another Kindle. I need another one like a hole in the head but I can't stand all this rumor and speculation for one more second! Actually, if version 2 does come out (I am still not convinced), I probably should have it to be able to write the sequel to the FAQ book. So, I guess it is a legitimate business expense.

You can trust me for honest, accurate information.

So...I placed the order. I bought a Kindle, price $359 and chose the option for $3.99 overnight shipping (I have Amazon Prime). The ship date on my order is March 4 - 12, 2009.

I received the usual confirmation email from Amazon, thanking me for my order.

That's it so far. No, "you'll be happy" emails or messages telling me I can upgrade.

I'll keep you posted.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie - you should have ordered 5 - lol


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The Kindles are mulitiplying like Rabbits at Leslie's house.  


Spay and Neuter dear, spay and neuter


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Well of course you'll be happy, it's a new Kindle for Godsakes! Who wouldn't be happy with a new Kindle, no matter what version it is?

BTW, who would pay an extra $30 for something, sight unseen, with no details whatsoever just because some guy on the other end of the line tells them they'll be happy?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju said:


> Leslie - you should have ordered 5 - lol


You beat me to it. Maybe it is only the high volume customers who are receiving the upgrade emails.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought a book for my Kindle. When I had the option of which Kindle to send it to, "Leslie's 5th Kindle" showed up in the download list. 

I just went to "manage my Kindle" and renamed it Guinea Pig (hey, this is all in the name of research, right?). I was able to change its email address ([email protected]). Its serial number is "unknown."

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Fifth Kindle? And  you get to write it off as a business expense. I am jealous. Seriously jealous.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Fifth Kindle? And you get to write it off as a business expense. I am jealous. Seriously jealous.


Like I said, I need it like a hole in the head! LOL. And not really "write off" but have the business pay for it.

Now I need to go do some work so the business will have the money to pay for it...

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> not really "write off" but have the business pay for it.
> 
> Now I need to go do some work so the business will have the money to pay for it...


Don't you need an employee to be a "Kindle tester". I work cheap. I can be bought for a few Kindle books.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Well of course you'll be happy, it's a new Kindle for Godsakes! Who wouldn't be happy with a new Kindle, no matter what version it is?
> 
> BTW, who would pay an extra $30 for something, sight unseen, with no details whatsoever just because some guy on the other end of the line tells them they'll be happy?


And if the rumors really are true, who would be happy to pay $30 more for a Kindle with more internal memory, but no ability to use an SD card (say goodbye to large audiobooks or carrying your entire library or having cards for different purposes), no ability to replace the battery (send to amazon if your battery dies) and a much larger form factor (sure, it's thinner, which will fatigue your hands more and make it harder to prop up on a table, but wider and much longer) with a keyboard all bunched together (harder to use, it turns out, esp for those thumb trained, as neither work well for touch typists). Any existing custom covers, of course, would have to be replaced (and new designs for skins, etc); of course, this last would be welcome by third parties and neutral for those with no Kindle yet, but a negative for upgraders).

Unless there were MANY more features, such an "upgrade" would make many very unhappy (unless there were a significant decrease in price to compensate for the loss of features). What the above, more limited, Kindle would be good for is: library use. Purchase by libraries, with dozens linked to one account and able to download any book the library has rights to. The lack of expansion would be a plus in this case, as you want it to be as tamper-proof as possible when loaning them out (and fewer parts to get lost, plus no porn left on a user's SD card inside). Using an USB cable to charge is also a big plus here (less to loan out and get lost, plus cheaper to replace when they disappear), but probably a push for anyone else (if you feel strongly about it, IGo and others make great chargers that are easily portable and charge more than one device); for those with notebooks, using the USB to charge often isn't an option anyway (they don't have enough current on them), so a separate charger is a plus for them, as well as people who don't have computers (as some Kindle owners do not, especially second units bought for parents, etc, but even some primary units are in non-computer households).


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

If the K2 is announced on 2/9, I'm sure Amazon has planned to be extremely careful with regard to pricing so as not to offend any prior customers or customers-in-waiting, in particular.....especially given the long wait.


----------



## tarabenet (Nov 22, 2008)

The latest post in the Olinger thread at Amazon had me laughing so loudly my dog ran under the bed!



> I just got a call from Jeff Bezos (who is randomly calling Amazon Prime customers), who says he is pissed at Sandra Olinger for revealing a confidential conversation. Amazon's board of directors authorized a special upgrade for Sandra, but asked that she keep it quiet. Because of her volume order (5 + 1 units), they felt they needed to do whatever was necessary to keep her from cancelling her order. A cancellation, if leaked to the media, could have caused Amazon's stock to tank, which would have put a damper on the February 9 press conference. I got this straight from Mr. Bezos, and you learned about it from me on the Internet, so it must be true. He also said that the world will be shocked on February 9 when he announces that the Kindle 2 will retail for $3.59, and the price of Kindle versions of NYT Best Sellers will be reduced to 99 cents (or 12 for $9.99). The new Kindle will also have two keyboards (one on the front and a reserve on the back), in case the keys stick. The Kindle will also be offered in 32 colors, with a choice of matte, satin, or glossy finish. The battery will not be user replaceable, because it will actually be a small nuclear reactor that does not need to be changed. The only downside is that the new Kindle will weigh 12 lbs. because of the case will be made out of lead as a safety measure. Remember, this posting is on the Internet, so it must be true.


Is Amazon customer "Just Wondering" a member of this board? If so, come out and take a bow!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They used the information in the $6332.00 nuclear reactor book to figure out how to power the new Kindle. NOW we know who bought the book! 

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

"Remember, this posting is on the internet, so it must be true." 

Oh that was beautiful. *Wipes away tears of laughter*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They didn't buy the book. They did a thorough proof reading to make sure that the book would be easily read on the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> They didn't buy the book. They did a thorough proof reading to make sure that the book would be easily read on the Kindle.


Or maybe the only read the sample chapter...

which means that the new Kindle might explode at any minute because they didn't get all the way through the book to the safety features part. Uh-oh!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So we need special Oberon's that wil help shield us from a nuclear meltdown? hmmm I wonder how much the SUn in Purple would cost with nuclear protection built in?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, it's been about 8 hours since I ordered my Kindle. I just checked my order status again. Nothing has changed. No new emails from Amazon telling me I'll be happy. Maybe I should send them a message and ask when my Kindle will arrive? LOL

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They used the information in the $6332.00 nuclear reactor book to figure out how to power the new Kindle. NOW we know who bought the book!
> 
> L


   You are all hilarious!!! I'm finally starting to enjoy this K2 nonsense.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, it's been about 8 hours since I ordered my Kindle. I just checked my order status again. Nothing has changed. No new emails from Amazon telling me I'll be happy. Maybe I should send them a message and ask when my Kindle will arrive? LOL
> 
> L


Unless you get the e-mail saying that you will be happy, you don't have Jeff Bezos' personal permission to be happy ever again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Unless you get the e-mail saying that you will be happy, you don't have Jeff Bezos' personal permission to be happy ever again.


I need Jeff's permission to be happy? Damn! I thought buying Kindles was supposed to make me happy. Maybe I'll go order another one...

or check my current order status. I'll report back.

L


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I emailed Amazon to ask them which version I would be receiving, and I got the boiler plate answer.
They knew nothing of a K2 , but that I would be happy.

My Kindle is scheduled to arrive Feb. 26- March 11th...
I don't care K1 K2, just give me my Kindle already!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

> I don't care K1 K2, just give me my Kindle already!


I second that!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> I second that!


I "third" that. How are you suppose to say that?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I fourth that for you.


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Okay, it's been about 8 hours since I ordered my Kindle. I just checked my order status again. Nothing has changed. No new emails from Amazon telling me I'll be happy. Maybe I should send them a message and ask when my Kindle will arrive? LOL
> 
> L


Leslie, you got to remember, if you just ordered your Kindle, your at the back of the que... the people who are receiving those upgrade emails ordered their Kindles back in December... they should be getting their Kindles within the next couple of weeks.

You will probably get the chance to upgrade after the Feb 9 announcement.


----------



## tarabenet (Nov 22, 2008)

Kindleist said:


> Leslie, you got to remember, if you just ordered your Kindle, your at the back of the que... the people who are receiving those upgrade emails ordered their Kindles back in December... they should be getting their Kindles within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> You will probably get the chance to upgrade after the Feb 9 announcement.


And by the time they get to you, maybe it will be the Kindle 3, as one blogger is already starting to discuss!

Sorry, just couldn't resist.


----------



## amg (Dec 18, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been posted already, but I just saw this...http://www.salon.com/tech/giga_om/gadget_gurus/2009/02/05/in_the_kindle_back_order_queue_upgrade_offer_for_kindle_2_coming/.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2009/01/exciting-news-getting-in-line-for-2nd.html

This is the article that Salon is using as their source.

It is Friday and I want my weekend so I am not going to wish it was Monday already but wish that Amazon would hold its press conference today. 

There really is nothing in the blog that is different from the speculation and rumors.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Okay, it's been about 8 hours since I ordered my Kindle. I just checked my order status again. Nothing has changed. No new emails from Amazon telling me I'll be happy. Maybe I should send them a message and ask when my Kindle will arrive? LOL
> 
> L


Seriously, I think you need to write them to ask which Kindle you might be getting, "since there are so many rumors going around."


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

tarabenet said:


> The latest post in the Olinger thread at Amazon had me laughing so loudly my dog ran under the bed!
> 
> Is Amazon customer "Just Wondering" a member of this board? If so, come out and take a bow!


 I had tears in my eyes from that yesterday, and then I saw that some people voted it down as "not helpful" or whatever, so I balanced one of those. Just Wondering can be trollish so I guess they were reacting to that, but it was a priceless post.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been LMAO with all you posts, and with the Amazon thread that Sandra O posted in, it was hilarious. 
Just wondering, if and only IF Monday comes with news of a K2, would you all help us kindle-future-owners to choose a Kindle?
As some of you have said it is hard for a person who hasn't held a Kindle in his/her hands to choose between two unkown products. 
Knowing there's RELIABLE help will allow me to sleep this weekend, thanks


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I fourth that for you.


I fifth that. Only 2 more days for the big "conference".


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, it's been about 8 hours since I ordered my Kindle. I just checked my order status again. Nothing has changed. No new emails from Amazon telling me I'll be happy. Maybe I should send them a message and ask when my Kindle will arrive? LOL
> 
> L


Not sure if this has been posted or not yet, but I sent an email to Amazon cust. Svc. saying that I had a Kindle 1 on order, and heard rumors about the Kindle 2 coming out. I asked if I would get the chance to upgrade to the Kindle 2 if it does in fact come out. 
This is the response I got:

Hello,

Thanks for asking about when a new version of the Kindle will be released.

We've made no announcement about the next generation Kindle, so I can't answer your question. However, if I were you, I would not cancel my order. I suspect you'll be happy. If you need help with your Kindle or a Kindle order, please contact customer support at 1-866-321-8851.

As a reminder, the Kindle now has over 225,000 books, magazines, and blogs available for wireless delivery, with no computer required.

I hope this helps. We look forward to your next visit.

Please let us know if this e-mail resolved your question:

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.

To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.

Best regards,

Dane
Amazon.com
We're Building Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company http://www.amazon.com/your-account

---- Original message: ----


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

haHA! Another person who will be happy!

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I still haven't gotten an upgrade for my original Kindle and no Jeff Bezos (or Dane) hasn't gotten in touch with me to tell me I'll be happy...or whatever.

The good news is that I solved my home Internet problem -- yes, in this case, Time Warner did make me happy.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> I've been LMAO with all you posts, and with the Amazon thread that Sandra O posted in, it was hilarious.
> Just wondering, if and only IF Monday comes with news of a K2, would you all help us kindle-future-owners to choose a Kindle?
> As some of you have said it is hard for a person who hasn't held a Kindle in his/her hands to choose between two unkown products.
> Knowing there's RELIABLE help will allow me to sleep this weekend, thanks


Of course we will. It will be east if the K2 has a replaceable battery and an SD card slot, go with the K2. If it doesn't then there is some thinking to do.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I wonder what happy means. If i ordered it and it came without an sd card slot, without a replaceable battery and only chargeable with a USB cable and my computer turned on i wouldnt be happy at all. You should get what you order so i dont understand what in the world amazon is telling people to be happy about.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lizzy, I doubt that the people who ordered K1 will be forced to get K2. I might be wrong on that but I would suspect that anyone in line should be able to get a K1 if they want one. Amazon is probably betting on people wanting the K2 but I think that they will have a supply of K1's.

I am speculating here, Jeff Bezos has not emailed me any secret info to leak.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Lizzy, I doubt that the people who ordered K1 will be forced to get K2. I might be wrong on that but I would suspect that anyone in line should be able to get a K1 if they want one. Amazon is probably betting on people wanting the K2 but I think that they will have a supply of K1's.
> 
> I am speculating here, Jeff Bezos has not emailed me any secret info to leak.


Well thats cool then as long as they get to choose. If any of the rumors are true i cant see where K2 is any improvement at all. I hope they tell people more about the new one before they ask them to decide. Thanks!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> Well thats cool then as long as they get to choose. If any of the rumors are true i cant see where K2 is any improvement at all. I hope they tell people more about the new one before they ask them to decide. Thanks!


Lizzy, the rumors include the newer e-Ink screen, which has faster refreshes (less black reverse-images seen) and double the levels of color so that photographs actually look somewhat realistic.

The faster refresh should help with the time that images take in our books too.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Lizzy, the rumors include the newer e-Ink screen, which has faster refreshes (less black reverse-images seen) and double the levels of color so that photographs actually look somewhat realistic.
> 
> The faster refresh should help with the time that images take in our books too.


I havent heard of these things. They sound pretty good. I just hope that the other things i was talking about are just rumors and not true. Give us what we have now plus the things you list and folders and it might be worth upgrading to. Thank you!


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Leslie,
Remember if you get a K1 and not a K2 you can always return it.  I also need to order your book.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Of course we will. It will be east if the K2 has a replaceable battery and an SD card slot, go with the K2. If it doesn't then there is some thinking to do.


thanks. I know is just guess work now....waiting for monday then.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Roos Mom said:


> Leslie,
> Remember if you get a K1 and not a K2 you can always return it. I also need to order your book.


Order away! And I will be writing the revision of my book as soon as I get my hands on the new version of the Kindle....if it exists!

L


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I ordered my kindle @ 2 months ago. I have not received any e-mails from Amazon promising me happiness! I am so excited for tomorrow....I want to be happy!!

Vicki


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Dont worry. Be happy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been thinking, dangerous, I'm sure...Maybe Amazon has something up their sleeves for all of us early adopters (and the people who are on the waiting lists already). Maybe we'll be offered a price-break for an upgrade. That could be what the you'll be happy comment is in reference to.

I also have a theory that maybe Amazon has partnered up with Apple, which is why the new K2 looks so ipod like. They already have a partnership through Audible, so it's not too far of a reach. It sounded really logical at 3 am when I thought of it, but I can't remember all the reasons I had that this makes sense.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

My thought on how Amazon can make all (or most) people happy who are on the waiting list:
- give the option of choosing to receive Kindle 2 at the current price;
- if you choose to still get Kindle Classic, you will get that at a lower price (259 or 299).
- And everyone's order will ship ahead of schedule.

Just think how much this announcement has done to get our brains imagining what might be.  I hope that whatever is announced is exciting to all.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think she was phished and it said to:  send the additional $30. for K.2 (times five) please click on this link and update your banking info...lol.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I wonder what happy means. ......


I think "happy" means you are happy to get any Kindle after a long wait, whether it be the classic K1 or the new K2. Happy either way, perhaps happy with pricing. Happy to be alive? Just guessing


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

libro said:


> I think "happy" means you are happy to get any Kindle after a long wait, whether it be the classic K1 or the new K2. Happy either way, perhaps happy with pricing. Happy to be alive? Just guessing


Good point!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got this email:

Dear Kindle Customer,

Today, we introduced Kindle 2 - the next generation of our wireless reading device.

Because you already ordered the original Kindle and are awaiting its arrival, we're pleased to inform you that we are upgrading your order so that you will receive the new Kindle 2. You will be in the first group to receive Kindle 2, and you will receive yours as soon as Kindle 2 becomes available later this month. You need not do anything.

With a new sleek design, Kindle 2 has seven times more storage and carries over 1,500 titles. An advanced display provides even crisper images and clear text for an improved book-like reading experience. Page turning is faster, the battery life is 25% longer, and our new 'Text-to-Speech' feature means Kindle can even read to you.

Read more about Kindle 2 at www.amazon.com/kindle2.

Should you wish to view or change your order you may do so any time prior to shipment by visiting: www.amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff

We hope you enjoy Kindle 2.

Amazon.com Customer Service


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is intersting that they are not offering the option to purchase the K1. That actually surprises me a bit.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

> Dear Kindle Owner,
> 
> We are excited to introduce Kindle 2 -the next generation of our wireless reading device.
> As a current Kindle owner, we'd like to offer you a special opportunity to be among the first to experience Kindle 2. Even though we've increased our manufacturing capacity, we want to be sure our original Kindle owners are first in line. Order Kindle 2 by midnight PST on February 10th and you will be given priority.
> ...


It still sounds like K1 owners get priority over those already in a waiting line.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am an owner but I was also waiting in line for Guinea Pig, ordered on Feb 5. I got an email at noon saying I had been upgraded to a Kindle 2 and would be receiving it soon. I called customer service and my new ship date is Feb. 24, to be received on Feb. 25th.

L


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got the email too.  I've gotten over the peevishness and am now excited about my K2.  Part of that was knowing that M-Edge has K2 covers, so I emailed about exchanging the K1 cover for a K2 cover.  I can deal with the skin (but will check DecalGirl).  The SD card is always useful and I'll just use it as archive storage for non-Amazon books and any periodicals I end up getting (even though I have to move them back and forth - oh well).


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> I just got the email too. I've gotten over the peevishness and am now excited about my K2. Part of that was knowing that M-Edge has K2 covers, so I emailed about exchanging the K1 cover for a K2 cover. I can deal with the skin (but will check DecalGirl). The SD card is always useful and I'll just use it as archive storage for non-Amazon books and any periodicals I end up getting (even though I have to move them back and forth - oh well).


I wonder why amazon would give the details to M-Edge but not to Oberon. They said that amazon wouldnt even tell them if a new kindle was coming out. Strange.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I ordered on Feb. 6th, in hopes of getting the upgrade, but have not gotten any email with updated delivery dates...
Anyone else not get the email?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

M-Edge does sell its product on Amazon, Oberon doesn't. That might be the difference.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Just received this e-mail from Amazon
Dear Kindle Customer,

Today, we introduced Kindle 2, the next generation of our wireless reading device.

Because you already ordered the original Kindle and are awaiting its arrival, we're pleased to inform you that we are upgrading your order so that you will receive the new Kindle 2. You will be in the first group to receive Kindle 2, and you will receive yours as soon as Kindle 2 becomes available later this month. You need not do anything.

With a new sleek design, Kindle 2 has seven times more storage and carries over 1,500 titles. An advanced display provides even crisper images and clear text for an improved book-like reading experience. Page turning is faster, the battery life is 25% longer, and our new 'Text-to-Speech' feature means Kindle can even read to you.

Read more about Kindle 2 at http://www.amazon.com/kindle2

Should you wish to view or change your order you may do so any time prior to shipment by visiting: http://www.amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff

We hope you enjoy Kindle 2.

Sincerely,

Customer Service
Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/

Please note: this e-mail was sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.
zon:


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Leslie - did your ship date automatically change? Like you, I ordered another one on the 5th, but I still show an estimated shipping time of March 5-13th?? Will they know that I am an exisitng Kindle owner?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Leslie - did your ship date automatically change? Like you, I ordered another one on the 5th, but I still show an estimated shipping time of March 5-13th?? Will they know that I am an exisitng Kindle owner?


The ship date did not automatically change but I was impatient and called CS before I received the email. The first person I talked to kept insisting the shipping date was March 4th, then I got switched to Kindle CS and she confirmed that it would go out on Feb 24th with overnight shipping (that is what I had originally selected). I also added the cover and warranty to my order at the same time.

L


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok - I called too, and was told the same thing ,but I did not believe them!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Ok - I called too, and was told the same thing ,but I did not believe them!


In my open orders at Amazon it is showing Feb 24th as the ship date.

L


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I ordered on Dec 27th.  My order page still says shipping March 2- March 13... Do I really need to call?  You'd think they would want people not to call.... I want the order to say will ship Feb 24th.  I haven't been able to check my email since I'm at work and email is blocked.  Tracy, did the amazon ship date only change on the amazon site AFTER you called?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am an owner but I was also waiting in line for Guinea Pig, ordered on Feb 5. I got an email at noon saying I had been upgraded to a Kindle 2 and would be receiving it soon. I called customer service and my new ship date is Feb. 24, to be received on Feb. 25th.
> 
> L


You're lucky, Leslie! Mine will ship February 24, too, but I elected for standard 3-day shipping back when I ordered, so I'm probably looking at Friday....and my UPS man tortures me on Fridays.....often driving right by!

I'm happy you're getting yours ASAP


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

RB said:


> I ordered on Feb. 6th, in hopes of getting the upgrade, but have not gotten any email with updated delivery dates...
> Anyone else not get the email?


RB don't worry, Amazon has to send A LOT of e-mails right now , so they are taking their time, but it will arrive. As you can see people are getting them at different times. Just give it time. 
If you don't get it and are nervous call customer service and confirm you will be getting your K2 and tell them why you are worried, they're great.
Hope the e-mail arrives soon


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's the one that they sent to me, Kindler-in-Waiting:


"Dear Kindle Customer,

Today, we introduced Kindle 2, the next generation of our wireless reading device.

Because you already ordered the original Kindle and are awaiting its arrival, we're pleased to inform you that we are upgrading your order so that you will receive the new Kindle 2. You will be in the first group to receive Kindle 2, and you will receive yours as soon as Kindle 2 becomes available later this month. You need not do anything.

With a new sleek design, Kindle 2 has seven times more storage and carries over 1,500 titles. An advanced display provides even crisper images and clear text for an improved book-like reading experience. Page turning is faster, the battery life is 25% longer, and our new 'Text-to-Speech' feature means Kindle can even read to you."


The ship date has changed to 2/24 with 1-day shipping to be delivered 2/25.  

Where's the happy dance pic that someone posted?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just received my "Update on Your Kindle Order" e-mail.  I checked my order and the shipping date range has not changed since I originally placed the order on Nov 29th. However, that date range includes the release date for the Kindle 2.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I updated my shipping from regular to one-day.  That is when the ship date updated.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

RB said:


> I ordered on Feb. 6th, in hopes of getting the upgrade, but have not gotten any email with updated delivery dates...
> Anyone else not get the email?


I also ordered on Feb 6th. I got my update email around 3:15 eastern.

My shipping estimate did not change until I changed the shipping to 1-day. When I saw that it changed I went back and changed the shipping back to 2-day so I'll get mine on the 26th. Incidentally, yesterday I changed my payment method to Amazon Visa and it moved my shipping date up a few days from where it was before that.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got my email stating I was being upgraded. My shipping date has not yet changed.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered Dec.10th and got my e-mail today saying I am being upgraded to Kindle 2.


----------



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I thought I would let you know, in case you were interested, what the e-mail Amazon has been sending out to its Kindle customers who are being automatically upgraded to the Kindle 2 looks like. I am in that boat, and got this e-mail at 4:08 PM:

*Dear Kindle Customer,

Today, we introduced Kindle 2, the next generation of our wireless reading
device.

Because you already ordered the original Kindle and are awaiting its arrival,
we're pleased to inform you that we are upgrading your order so that you
will receive the new Kindle 2. You will be in the first group to receive Kindle
2, and you will receive yours as soon as Kindle 2 becomes available later this
month. You need not do anything.

With a new sleek design, Kindle 2 has seven times more storage and carries over
1,500 titles. An advanced display provides even crisper images and clear text
for an improved book-like reading experience. Page turning is faster, the
battery life is 25% longer, and our new 'Text-to-Speech' feature means
Kindle can even read to you.

Read more about Kindle 2 at http://www.amazon.com/kindle2

Should you wish to view or change your order you may do so any time prior to
shipment by visiting: http://www.amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff

We hope you enjoy Kindle 2.

Sincerely,

Customer Service
Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/

Please note: this e-mail was sent from a notification-only address that cannot
accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.*

I am sort of disappointed that I won't be getting the Kindle 1. I quite enjoyed the comical clunkiness of it. It seems to me that in its new design, Amazon has traveled farther away from the feel of a real book in the new model- it's thinner, taller, and while it is more high-tech looking, I would easily sacrifice a bit of awkardness in the first model for some snazzy new features in Kindle 2. Oh well, I suppose I don't have much of a say in this matter. 
SO... what do you guys think about Amazon putting restrictions like this on its customers?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

horsewhisperer990 said:


> SO... what do you guys think about Amazon putting restrictions like this on its customers?


Personally, I think Amazon is having issues with the supplier of their Klassic Kindle battery (since it is still on backorder)... and releasing Version 2 is actually the quickest and easiest way to fulfill the orders.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the new "sleeker" design has to do with tapping the "younger" market.  Think about the current average age of a K owner.  A "sleeker" more i-pod like device appeals to the younger, more tech savvy buyer.  The new design can pull off sleek and trendy easily and that makes it more appealing to a younger age group.  what does Amazon have to lose by a new "sleeker" design? After all they already know that there's a market with the "older set" why not try to expand that with a new design. 

RLA1996


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

TM said:


> Personally, I think Amazon is having issues with the supplier of their Klassic Kindle battery (since it is still on backorder)... and releasing Version 2 is actually the quickest and easiest way to fulfill the orders.


I think differently, I think they stopped production on the original Kindle some time ago and simply have none left.
The few they do have, they need to keep to take care of any warranty issues.

However, if you're right and it is a battery issue, this is pretty scary for any K owners who might need one in the future.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I never got a "you've been upgraded e-mail". Did anyone else NOT get a "you've been upgraded email"?


----------



## zztopp (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't get an email either but the web site says "If you have previously placed an order for Kindle 1, and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to Kindle 2. You need to do nothing."
ZZ


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I think differently, I think they stopped production on the original Kindle some time ago and simply have none left.
> The few they do have, they need to keep to take care of any warranty issues.
> 
> However, if you're right and it is a battery issue, this is pretty scary for any K owners who might need one in the future.


I spoke with Technical about this yesterday. The Kindle battery is in production now, which is why it's out of stock. They WILL continue to carry it, and they WILL continue to provide Whispernet and Technical support for the Kindle.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

O.K. all here is the update on my kindle2.  Taked to CS and they said my Kindle2 will cost me 359.00 with S+H with next day delivery of 18.98 plus tax since i live in New York of 30.71 for a grand total of 408.69.  Now the only happy news on that is that my Kindle2 will be shipped on February 24, 2009 and will arrive on February 25, 2009 (Ash Wed) Via UPS.  Now i can't afford to buy lunch for about a year.  I needed to lose weight anyway.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL hey salds are yummy and less expensive then buying lunch.


----------

